# Wie installiere ich Shoutcast auf einen Linux Server ?



## RalfMG (24. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen? Ich betreibe schon lange ein Internet Radio, mit einem
gemieteten Stream.
Aber nun würde ich gerne einen eigen Server für Shoutcast machen. Wie jetzt zu erwarten, bin ich in Sachen Server ein Neuling. Ich müsste wissen, wie ich Shoutcast auf meinen Server bringe, und wie ich die Installation vornehmen muss. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Klein0r (24. August 2008)

Ich hab da zwar keine Ahnung von aber google.de hilft jedem 

http://www.webhostgear.com/396.html
http://www.goldmusic.de/dokumentation/shoutcast/installieren_unix.html
http://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/18/31/


----------

